# A Love Supreme



## Guest (Jul 6, 2010)

A TGP thread got me thinking about this song. I hadn't though about it in maybe a year. And that's a shame. I love this song. In particular I love Branford Marsalis' take on this masterpiece. His recording of it for the Stolen Moment: Red, Hot + Cool compilation is the recording that really touched me when I heard. I don't think I can function when this piece is on. I cannot focus on anything else. Transcendental.

[YOUTUBE]K5Dmo2YygG4[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]02loTBckxmw[/YOUTUBE]

And that's just the highlights, the Cliffs Notes. You really need to get the disc to hear it in its full and complete form.


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

...is there a dvd?




iaresee said:


> A TGP thread got me thinking about this song. I hadn't though about it in maybe a year. And that's a shame. I love this song. In particular I love Branford Marsalis' take on this masterpiece. His recording of it for the Stolen Moment: Red, Hot + Cool compilation is the recording that really touched me when I heard. I don't think I can function when this piece is on. I cannot focus on anything else. Transcendental.
> 
> [YOUTUBE]K5Dmo2YygG4[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> ...


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

Here's the DVD 

Brandford Marsalis: A Love Supreme Live DVD


----------



## Guest (Jul 6, 2010)

Chito: thanks.

I'll add that I'm in the minority preferring Marsalis' version. Especially off _Red, Hot + Cool_, which is earlier than the YouTube recording. I think his quartet nails it, others think it falls short.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

I made myself a reel-to-reel of the original Coltrane album in '69 (back when there were record-lending libraries), and if it is possible to wear out open-reel 1/4" tape, I pretty much did. Very heavy rotation around the Hammer bedroom back then. Lotsa Pharaoh Sanders too....with some Junior Walker to fill in the cracks. And "transcendental" is spot on.

I'll give those videos a whirl when I get home this evening. Thanks for the link, Ian.


----------



## Guest (Jul 6, 2010)

mhammer said:


> I made myself a reel-to-reel of the original Coltrane album in '69 (back when there were record-lending libraries), and if it is possible to wear out open-reel 1/4" tape, I pretty much did. Very heavy rotation around the Hammer bedroom back then. Lotsa Pharaoh Sanders too....with some Junior Walker to fill in the cracks. And "transcendental" is spot on.
> 
> I'll give those videos a whirl when I get home this evening. Thanks for the link, Ian.


Next time we're getting together I'll bring the Red, Hot + Cool discs for you. I think it's an amazing take. Has the added bonus of not suffering from the fidelity issues of the original recording which, when played loud, is nice. No distracting hiss.


----------

